# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  How do success principle slogans work

## Dave A

Welcome to what I aim to be a series exploring success principles and their slogans. If you happen to have stumbled on this thread and are not sure what this might be about, the real starting point is in The Forum SA August 2007 newsletter here.

Just to make my intentions plain, I'm doing this as much for me as for anyone else. One of those success principles is "Write it down." It doesn't matter where or how. Simply that you do *Write it down*. So I'm writing it down here.

I have chosen to do this exercise in a public place because hopefully some little part of it may be a spark for someone out there that sets them on the road to greater success. If only one other person "Gets it", it'll have been worth doing it this way for me. But that is not the only reason.

I know that we live in a world where lots of people are trying to achieve more in their lives. They might already be frustrated with the direction of their life, or they might just be starting out finding their way.

Most of us find ourselves having to develop our success strategy in isolation. It's not easy, and it seems very few succeed in truly realising what they hope for. Most of us don't know where to start. It takes persistence to keep reading the books and pumping the good stuff into our mind. And there are all sorts of distractions along the way that keep tugging us away from following through.

So with any luck what will develop here is something of a team spirit that will help keep us motivated along the way.

I offer no guarantees. Only an invitation to explore the success principles with me and perhaps improve the odds of your own success. I certainly can't see any harm in trying. I would love to have your company and hear your perspectives along the way. It will add depth and perspective to my own understanding. And hopefully keep me motivated to stay the course too.

For this to really work, it's going to need participation. I'm pretty certain that in this whole wide world, I'm sure to get some people to participate here. *Someone* is going to take a chance and run with me. The question is - *Is one of those people going to be you!*

I'd really like this to work for you! And that probably means that to get the most out of this, you'll need to participate too. 

One of those success principles is that when you consider doing something, you take at least one small action step straight away.

So here's a simple action step that you can do right now. Take a moment our of your busy life to make a post here to answer one question:

What do you think of the idea behind this thread?

Positive or negative - just for once in your life, let it rip.

----------


## duncan drennan

One part of me says, "Yes!" while another part of me rebels against the concept.

The part of me that says, "Yes!" knows that logically what we put in, what we think about, and who we surround ourselves with plays a huge role in forming who we are and who we are becoming.

The part of me that rebels is the part which says that no matter what we think/believe/do, that sometimes life can just get ugly, and not work out the way we envisioned it (whether that is good or bad is a separate issue). This part of me also associates this kind of thinking triumphalism or denialism (e.g. if I just believe the cancer will disappear etc.) Ã¢â¬â a lot of people get _very_ hurt with this type of thinking.

The part that says, "Yes!" also takes the perspective that how we experience life is not so much a function of what happens, but how we perceive what happens, i.e. one persons calamity is another's opportunity.

One thing I know is that a lot of successful people say exactly what you are saying Dave Ã¢â¬â it works.

This year has been a tough one for me. Challenges have worn me down rather than energised me. I've started to become negative, and that in itself is taking its toll. This is not what I want for my life. I want better Ã¢â¬â I'm not willing to settle for what I currently have.

I think it is great that we start exploring this out in the open. As you mentioned, so often we have to develop our strategy in isolation, and I think that isolation can be pretty dangerous given the wrong set of circumstances.

So, as we develop this thread and line of thinking, I'm going to do my best to implement it. The worst thing that can happen? I just stay stuck. The best? I achieve exactly what I want to, and more.

----------


## Candy Bouwer

Hi guys....long time or rather no time on my part..well I'll just make time...I get your jist Duncan as i have also had a trying year.. 


> The part of me that says, "Yes!" knows that logically what we put in, what we think about, and who we surround ourselves with plays a huge role in forming who we are and who we are becoming.


I'm inclined to be pulled down too from time to time but i see the need to lean or glean some positive imput Dave. I'm on board!! :Slayer:

----------


## Dave A

> Hi guys....long time or rather no time on my part..well I'll just make time...


Welcome back, Candy. Hopefully we'll get into the time management/priority stuff during the course of all this.

Duncan raises a point here which held me back for a long time.



> The part of me that rebels is the part which says that no matter what we think/believe/do, that sometimes life can just get ugly, and not work out the way we envisioned it (whether that is good or bad is a separate issue). This part of me also associates this kind of thinking triumphalism or denialism (e.g. if I just believe the cancer will disappear etc.) — a lot of people get _very_ hurt with this type of thinking.


I suspect the trap is categorising outlooks as optimist, realist and pessimist. And it's inherent in the nature of analyticals to target being a realist. That being said, even the pessimist is convinced that they are in fact being realistic. They can see and expect the worst in any situation and are seldom disappointed!

The hard reality is that there *are* challenges which come up from time to time that may stop us. But whether they *do* actually stop us, or are merely delaying our inevitable progress, is up to how we respond to those challenges. And it's the optimist that tends to skip past the challenges the fastest.

At its most extreme, the idea is to shut out all the bad news and take on only positive stuff. I'd liken this to a detox. Effective, but extreme. A steady diet of the right stuff over a period of time will achieve similar results, but over a different time frame. The challenge is having the discipline to keep up the regime. And really that is a struggle of changing one's habits.

To try and show where my thoughts are at the moment:
From 1998 until May last year, I did not actively seek out bad news - If I needed to know the bad news, it tended to find me anyway. That changed in launching this site - I started actively keeping an eye out for trouble to "warn" people about it here - to try to develop strategies to deal with it. The effects of this change were not immediate, but there has been a price and the damage was mounting.

I mentioned in the Weekly Update about two issues ago that I'd made a decision of sorts. And that lies at the heart of it. I'm not going to actively search for bad news. I'm not even going to scan for it. If it's something I need to know about, it will find me anyway. I don't have to go searching. If something comes up, I'll deal with it then.

It's not a "head in the sand" approach. In fact, it's very much heads up. But dealing with the challenge very much in front of you as opposed to distant rumblings beyond the immediate horison.

How this short term outlook on challenges fits in with striving toward long term goals and dreams is probably where things start to get really interesting.

----------


## duncan drennan

This last paragraph from a manifesto, "The mind of the innovator" made me think of this thread,




> Scientists have now concluded that mental training can create an enduring brain trait. That means we may actually be able to rewire our brains to adopt different thinking circuits. In fact, in a reversal of conventional medical wisdom which holds that mental experiences result from physical goingson in the brain, startling new evidence suggests the reverse may also be true—that our mental machinations may actually alter the physical structure of our grey matter. Neuroscientists call the phenomenon neuroplasticity.
> 
> *In other words, when you change your mind, you change your brain.
> And that leaves a whole new world of opportunity for the mind of the innovator.*
> 
> Read the full manifesto

----------


## Eugene

Dave, I'm with you on this one. Like Ducan said, we have nothing to lose by trying to implement in our business the success route learnt by others.

----------


## duncan drennan

What happens when things don't work out? When I read this Madam & Eve cartoon, it just seemed to capture the problem of what we strive for not matching reality.

----------


## Dave A

That's soooo sad. And demonstrates rather clearly three problems.

First, visualisation on its own is not going to do it. There needs to be action. Taking that cartoon as a case in point, what else did they do other than visualise? 

Visualisation should lead to guided and inspired action. They could picket outside parliament, start an anti-crime movement, join the police reserves, or Eve could run for President!

Second, not enough detail. They are not seeing our criminals changing their ways, imagining the reasons why and how. 

Third - Don't expect instant results straight away. It takes repeated re-inforcement and continuous action. Not a one shot deal.

What was really good about it was that it was an ambitious goal seemingly out of current reach - a real BHAG.

Read more on How having a clear vision of your future works here.

----------


## Lilani

This theme really caught my eye, because I'am currently studying to be a psychologist, and because a while back I myself had quite a few question to be answered.

I think a great problem with society today in general is that people just don't "think", and because of this they really don't know themselves.

There is definitely something in the application of success principals, but only if you know yourself.And because we are all so consumed we just don't take the time out to see ourselves clearly. In fact most people I know run away from themselves.

The main thing is to be balanced, and to be balanced according to the situation you face. The balanced approach will give you more freedom to deal with a situation, in other words it will make you a realiest with an positive opinion. And we should really start to "think" more about stuff. Even negativity is not always bad if you feel negative it might just be your subconscious trying to tell you something. We must learn to trust our instincts, and ultimately we can only do this if we know ourselfs. And then you will know what strategies to employ to write your own life success story.

We cannot just focus on the positive or the negative and therefore we somehow have to strike a balance which is only obtainable if you really know your strengths and weaknesses. Think about your purpose in life do things for yourself and not because it suits other agenda's. Help others there is nothing that is more rewarding, but do it on terms that is suitable to yourself. Mostly people don't understand that to be yourself is the best you could be for yourself and other people, and sometimes it just helps to be thankful for what you have, sometimes you have everything, you just have not realised it yet!

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Dave

I just open this treat.

I Love it to bits on this moment of time i overdose me with this principals.

Do you know the DVD "The Secret" if you don't go to 

www.going4gold.co.za

If you do not know the Secret you will love it cos it work's cos it is a law that no one can change just as (Die Wet Van Grawetasie krag).

My other MLM Biz is just about personal development have a look at it ,
here is my URL : 
www.serfontein1.successuniversity.com 

You can go to this one also and here what Fox news say about it 

http://www.serfontein1.successuniversity.com/foxvideo/

I Will go on and on on about this topic cos i know it work 
and i know how it works.

I would like to skype you on this one if we can some time.

Regards
Theuns

----------


## duncan drennan

This struck a chord in me,




> Perhaps people will think IÃ¢â¬â¢m too optimistic. But this is for certain: these things canÃ¢â¬â¢t be true if no one takes the chance of believing theyÃ¢â¬â¢re true. Because if we donÃ¢â¬â¢t believe they are true, we wonÃ¢â¬â¢t act as though theyÃ¢â¬â¢re true. And if we donÃ¢â¬â¢t act as though theyÃ¢â¬â¢re true, they canÃ¢â¬â¢t come true. ThatÃ¢â¬â¢s why realism does little but protect the status quo.
> 
> Being optimistic, on the other hand, is the most radical political act there is.
> 
> Read full blog post on No Impact Man


We choose the reality that we live in Ã¢â¬â why not choose a better one?

----------


## Chatmaster

A moto that I lived by after hearing it years ago...

"A ship's captain needs to know which harbor they are sailing for,... else no wind is the right wind"

Something else I firmly believe in is doing the things I hate to do, first.

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Duncan And Chat master  :Thumbup: 

I agree with every thing you say.

I can wideness for hours and hours on this topic.

It is all a bout principals and Laws of Nature like gravity what go up must
go down.

And with words and thoughts  the same if you speak negative you think
and you will reap negative, so why don't we just do the opposite, with words
you can talk your self into Hospital and with words you can talk your self in to
a Milliner's States.

People talk them self in to poverty like the Afrikaners ( Arem maar geduldig of Ek is so arm soos 'n kerk muis) geeee!!!!! that is bad but 95% of the people dont understand the power of there words.The bad side of it all is that a lot people call them self believers or Christians But what they dint know is that it come out of the Bible and Proverbs is overflowing with this Principles, and then some of them tell you that it is "new age"( Nee man dit is woord prinsepils en dit staan in die Bybel).

Ek is nie n persoon wat uit 'n boek praat nie ek praat uit ondervinding so ek kan eerlike se dat ek die prinsepils toepas en dit werk.Ons het net al die jare oor dit gelees as ons die Bybel lees.Henry Ford en Einstein hulle het dit toe gepas en hulle het net die bybel gehad as maatstaf en dit het vir hulle gewerk, so as dit vir hulle werk moet dit ook vir ons werk.Henry Ford het gese "If you Think you can or if you think you cant you are Right".As jy in jou self glo volg die res van self want dan sal jy reg praat en reg dink.

Ek is eerder oor Optimisties as wat ek na omstandighede kyk wat my negatief kan maak.

Ek het altyd gewonder hoekom dit goed gaan met mense wat nie glo nie of nie (Christene) is nie tot ek die DVD "The Seccret" gekyk het toe maak dit vir my sin.Die rede is dat hulle die Beginsels toepas sonder dat hulle daarvan bewus is dat dit in die Bybel staan.Ek se altyd vir mense Daar staan nie voor op die Bybel "Als wat in die boek staan is net van toepassing op Christene en jammer as jy nie a christen is nie" .Nee dit wat daar in staan is van toepassing op elke mens of jy nou glo of nie as jy dit toepas sal jy die vrugte daar van plik of jy die Byble gelees het of nie .Net soos die wet van Grawetasie dit gebeer net "Automatic" jy kan mons nie se dat omdat jy nie in die wet van grawetasie glo nie jy nou van 'n hoe brug gaan afspring en jy sal nie  val nie, nee jy val of jy in die wet glo of nie en net so met die prinsepils waar oor ons hier praat dit is op almal van toepassing.

"What You think is what you do what you  do is what you say and what you say is  what you think " that is the sirkel

"You Can If You If You Can" - Norman Vincent Peal-

Cant Wait to hear from you. :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

I've had something of an extraordinary week. And as always at times like these I like to gently contemplate the events for perspective.

One of the things that struck me is that not all success principles are easily explained. I mean, how do you account for an expired lighter having such a significant effect on the course of events over the next 24 hours?

Admittedly, once my expired lighter, and the consequent quest for matches had placed me in the right place at the right time, it *did* take awareness to recognise the opportunity. But that is not the point in this.

In the midst of randomness, an expired lighter and another's thirst led the relevant parties, and the relevant parties only, being led to the same place at exactly the right time.

I attribute it to the Law of Attraction, but was it? And if it was, just how does that work?

----------


## Christob

Hi Dave 
The morale of your story is that there is no such thing as an accidental happening or chance, everything happens for a reason and usually that reason is the one that you have created.
Slogans are more a statement of intent, the intent of reaching a goal, once you have focussed on what it is that you would like to achieve, then you can start moving in the right direction.
One thing that is often overlooked in my opinion is that as long as your intent comes from a position of integrity then you can move forward to achieve !!!

Cheers

----------


## Dave A

> One thing that is often overlooked in my opinion is that as long as your intent comes from a position of integrity then you can move forward to achieve !!!


Thanks. That was the confirmation of a thought I was hesitant to express right there....

----------


## Christob

Hope it is not taken the wrong way...!?!?!?!

----------


## Theuns"

Hi ChristoB :Smile: 

First Things First I Just want to say Welcome to the Forum I am also new kid on the block here (Les Than a Month)

I just want to say there is real good members on this Forum and i like them all.

From your post reply on Dave's post i can see you think like i Think cos i totally agree what you say And it make good sens. :Thumbup: 

Regards
Theuns

----------


## Dave A

> Hope it is not taken the wrong way...!?!?!?!


I hope not  :EEK!: 

Where I'm coming from is basically - Integrity matters and does make a difference as to just how much that "seeming randomness" helps you. Hopefully that's what you were getting at too.

----------


## Christob

Hundred percent !!!

----------


## Chris B

I must say that hard times can realy get one down...     or     ..... hard times reveales a person's true caracter.

I think the latter response would be the one that a positive person would bring over their thoughts. 

As Ive read through this thread  I've noticed that more than one person said that we should have more than just positive thoughts. I agree, but all actions starts with a thought and all goals happen through actions.

I like to look at it backwards...
I start with my goal. I then set that goal much higher for the simple reason that if you reach for the stars then your going to alteast reach the moon. The moon being my original target...

I then look at what actions will be needed to achieve this extended goal and more.

I then focus to allign my thoughts to motivate me to be able to take action and also deal with those stepping stones that life puts in our paths. 
My one favourite is: If I loose everything or times are bad, I can gain those things AGAIN, easier because i've done it before, and look back and laugh at how I thought that IT was such a big deal. That's living life! 

I then go and build a base of people and systems that are stronger, better, more intellegent and more accomplished thatn me and let their GOOD habbits and thoughts rub off on me. 

I then choose which are the people and things that holds me back and give minimal to no attention to it.

So, therefore People will alwyas compliment me on my carracter and if critticised I use that as a goal, staritng the process over again...

Today is the Day to live life, Tomorrow is there to look forward to..
 :Thumbup:

----------


## Debbiedle

This is a great thread for me!  For years now I have been trying (it does get challenging) to live by the principles behind "The Secret"  i.e The law of attraction.

As Duncan points out, sometimes without explanation life gets horribly tough.  These I believe to be times of "resistance"  - times when we are trying to force ourselves down a road where we are not meant to be.

The best analogy I can come up with is as follows:

Consider a thick rope similar to a mooring rope.  The mooring rope consists of many thousands of strands.  Tie approximately 5 knots in the mooring rope.  Each knot represents a landmark in your life that will be there ,whether you like it or not.  In my case I believe that each of these landmarks are tied to the REALLY important stuff - for example kids, spouse, fulfillment of life purpose etc, these I believe to be divine.  You can choose any of the thousands of strands (paths) to reach your knots and reach them you will!  How easy/difficult/slow/interesting the path to the knot is - that is the choice you will be making on a daily basis. 

I believe it is true that we often choose the more challenging paths, because we have been either brainwashed to do so, or because it takes less mental work, or because........BUT it is not actually important why......what is liberating, is to know that there is ALWAYS another path available and choosing it is as easy as changing your mind.

I just sometimes delay making new choices for too long and during that period, I find life gets challenging and then on a specific morning at 11h34 I see a .......*success slogan*.  Suddenly the slogan makes sense, even if it is the 42nd time I have seen it, suddenly the pupil (me) is ready to change paths and the teacher (anywhere, anyone, anything) automatically surfaces.

Invariably when I delay the decision to make a new choice, it is because I have lost site of my own original goal.  So setting that goal, in my opinion makes my life easier.

----------

